# Ultra Noob question



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey I know this is a very amature question but

how do u do grow any plants emersed? 

I was hoping for a sticky on this.

I was trying for years to grow my polysperma emersed but was never sucessful. i figured u let it grow until the water line and it will eventually grow past it and grow on tip of it. never did work

so how do u do it?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

When the environment changes, (aquatic)plants will undergo transformations as well. It starts at the cellular level and will become observable physiologically to the naked eye. Of course, you have to already know what the emersed form of the plant looks like in order to ID it Other factors also affect this change. 

What kind of set up do you use to grow your hygros in? Lighting, nutrient, water condition, temp, etc...all play a role. Like you said, the plants will start their transformation at or near the water line and this is gradual.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Well that was a long time ago when I had some green polysperma and I just let it grow past the water line in the fish tank.

It would just dry up and die.

I like to get started in emersed grow but I don't know how to start.

So far I have Rotala rotundifolia, Alternanthera reineckii, crinium calustratum, rotala walichii, crypts, Ludwigia palutris, hornwort, and some sunset polysperma.

I'm not sure if any of these can be grown emersed but can u give me a basic walkthrough on how to get them emersed?


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Did you have a cover over the aquarium? I suspect that the humidity was too low which is why it dried up. Placing a cover above the aquarium to keep in the humidity would be a great help. It's also a good idea to try misting plants to help keep the humidity up, especially while they're transitioning over to emersed growth.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Emersed setups need very humid air. If you get some ultrasonic misters off ebay you can probably take even the most delicate species and plant them in soil in a closed container and be fine. I found that as long as the humidity is very high there aren't many problems.


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

A level of humidity is almost a necessity in having emersed growths. In many Asian countries, people use a bottle of mister to occasionally mist the plants. I found this to be extremely useful in drier locations.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

so i should let it grow in the fish tank until it's past the water line and then keep it humid. Then I should transfer it to a pot of soil and still keep it humid right?


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, if this tank is the only tank you got, then yeah. Otherwise, you might be better off to getting a grow-out chamber solely for the plants to grow emersed. You don't really need to completely cover the tank, either. Maybe use some sort of lid to partially cover the top. With adequate lighting and nutrient, your plants will grow big and eventually past the surface. Takes time, but will happen.


----------

